# Socionics Group



## Strife (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, created a socionics group for the site! If you are interested in socionics discussion please feel free to join and let's get some topics going


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anybody read the autobiography of Elon Musk or Arnold Schwarzenegger? I wanted to exchange some thoughts.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

A bump because I can't edit my other post.

Inside this group we have a 3 gamma (SEE, ILI and LIE) that sometimes skype and shoot the shit or play LoL for fun. The LIE gets bitchy because she wants to have a dual on skype. If there is any ESI that wants to join please hit me up because I can't stand her sorrow. Especially if you play a bit of LoL because that would be fun.

BTW: any type can join, that's no problem. I've only spoken to 1 alpha for a brief moment, he got mad when I calls his fedora a 'top hat'. I suppose it's to be expected.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Would you mind a LSE in the group? Playing lol as well, and I might get two ESI and one LII to join some games. I think. MBTI ISFPs and an INTP, should be ESI and LII, right? I'm new to socionics.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinina said:


> MBTI ISFPs and an INTP, should be ESI and LII, right? I'm new to socionics.


That's it.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

westlose said:


> That's it.


Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pinina said:


> Would you mind a LSE in the group? Playing lol as well, and I might get two ESI and one LII to join some games. I think. MBTI ISFPs and an INTP, should be ESI and LII, right? I'm new to socionics.


I treat J=j and P=p. I am in group, so keep that in mind.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

ok,whyncha invite me then


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

@Strife, would you mind sending an invite?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you still need me? No matter if I am ESI or SEE?

It's a full vid or what?


----------



## Strife (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, type doesnt really matter. sent ya a PM, anyone else come join too


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Having never joined a group before... what's the difference between a socionics group and the socionics section of the forum? Can't we just discuss socionics here?


----------



## Strife (Aug 25, 2010)

its just nice to have a 'visible' group of people who are into this stuff, of course we can discuss it here but conversation is a little sparse. part of the aim is to help foster and grow socionics discussion which is dwindling in its current state.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Strife said:


> its just nice to have a 'visible' group of people who are into this stuff, of course we can discuss it here but conversation is a little sparse. part of the aim is to help foster and grow socionics discussion which is dwindling in its current state.


Plus a lot of different stuff, plus socialising!

I have to bring mysel into order before I even try this. I am...overgrown with my beard. Have to trim it first(hey a SEE can't come randomly!). And stuff. ...I look silly.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm happy to join.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Can I please come back? I'm willing to even stay silent and observe.

If not, it's ok. I'll reap what I've sown.

I feel dirty.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump! More people required :tongue:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to join


----------



## HalfThracian (Jan 4, 2015)

In Socionics I'm a LSI ISTj,in Myers-Briggs I'm a ENTP. The type I relate to most are INTPs,because I do have a lot of internal focus and I rationalise a lot of stuff that happen in my life. My IQ is not to the roof (115) but I'm pretty balanced in every aspect of an INTP as far as deductive reasoning,recognition of hidden patterns,internal body awareness and good enough empathy.


----------



## Strife (Aug 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Invite-only? ooh fancy.

May I join?


----------

